# He is here!!!!!!!!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Sugar Daddy is here!! So exited about the things this guy will bring to my herd!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

All I can say is WOW, Would ya look at him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a sturdy looking boy!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That pic is him strait out of the carrier after being in it for 10+ hours. First thing he did was started putting on his "cologne"


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! You are one lucky owner! Sugar Daddy looks so happy


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He is drop dead gorgeus!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

May have to add a "crossroads boer" doe next year....hint, hint.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oooh! I like him! Good luck with him. He sure is a beauty!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Wowza. Very,very nice! Congrats on owning such a magnificient animal!

I love his name, too.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

So manly!!
Congrats on finally having him home with you!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He has been one if the most gentle bucks I have ever had. I just love him!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting! He is gorgeous.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You ARE using him for next kidding season?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice job. Can't wait to see the babies to come.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Just....wow!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

nancy d said:


> You ARE using him for next kidding season?


Yes. He will be used next season. He is in with a girlfriend now.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I meant, next seasons kids will be from him.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Hes very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's a tank!!! what a hunk!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Is he from the Mauldin's?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Is he from the Mauldin's?


Yep. That's sugar daddy.  He looks better in person than in pictures. He is a tank!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> Yep. That's sugar daddy.  He looks better in person than in pictures. He is a tank!!


He looks better in your picture than he did on their website. That is why I was asking. I thought you might have gotten a different buck.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

No, I went with him. I think he will produce some amazing babies with my does.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He is just beautiful, and I can only imagine the beautiful babies he will have.

How old is he?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is 21 months.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> Sugar Daddy is here!! So exited about the things this guy will bring to my herd!


He is gorgeous!! Very short and stocky  glad to see this as my 3 month old buckling is short and stocky. Hope he looks as good as your boy!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah. He is a great buck. Don't let the pic fool ya though. He isn't short at all.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

